# Lump on my hamsters chest?



## Erinx0 (Aug 18, 2019)

My hamster has developed a lump on his chest area and I was wondering if you know what it is/is it serious? Pictures are attached and he’s a 1year 3month old Syrian hamster, thanks in advance. If the photo isn’t very clear feel free to ask for more.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Syrians can be quite prone to developing tumours.

I would let a Vet see him.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I agree with Rafa, get a vet appointment as it could be a tumour.


----------

